# Header Question...Which is better?



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

First off I did a search and didn't find anything about this topic.
I'm planing to get an exhaust in the spring. So I'm doing my research now. I want to know which header is better. I know quite abit about headers and exhaust as far as how they work and what types work best. I do know that ceramic coated headers are the best. I know that Hotshot makes the best header for the GA16 motor. 
I can not afford the HP though. Since I'm on a tight budget I need something cheap. I've been doing some price checking, and I found that NOPI has several reasonably priced ones listed.
Here they are:
1. Pacesetter-Black style- 4-2-1- 2pc -$139.25
2. Paceserrer-Ceramic Coated- 4-2-1- 2 pc- $216.63
3. HP Racing- Chrome Steel- 4-2-1- 2pc- $215.52

I know that Pacesetters stuff is really not that high in quality, but just about any 4-2-1 is better than the 2-1 factory manifold. I'm not sure if I want to rule out the Black style header because of my tight budget.

Also does anyone know ANYTHING about the HP Racing header. I know nothing about them, as far as HP&TQ gains are concerned. I've seen some pictures and they look to be pretty good quality.

In your opinion which would be better? The HP Racing header or the Pacesetter Ceramic coated header? Or would the ultralow budget black style be ok?
I'm looking for something better than that crappy stock thing.

Any input is very much appreciated and thankyou in advance.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My opinion is: save your money until you can get the best header. The old adages are true - "You get what you pay for." and "Pay me now, or pay me later."


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

S & S makes a header for a 4cyl


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

My bad no they don't. I thought I was still on the truck forum


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well in my opinion buy the pacesetter you will love it... I did... just strip the black paint and re paint with high heat 1200 silver/black/red whatever color you want..... I had money to buy the hotshot but I was not willing to spend $300 for a couple more Hp... 

But it is all up to you ... If you want the extra hp and want nothing but the best go for the Hs if you are on a budget and want cheap hp quick go pacesetter. 

But Good Luck With Whatever You Do.....


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

is it true that if you get the ps ceramic header, it will start to rust and look like the stock one?

and if it does do that would you think that if i made a cover like the stock one , it would pass visual smog?


.... why doesnt anyone make their header smog legal ...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *is it true that if you get the ps ceramic header, it will start to rust and look like the stock one?
> 
> *



yes it will rust but it might take longer where you live...



Maybe you can still put on the heatshield but I am not to sure...


----------

